# 45 gallon tank converted to Euro front opening build (pics)



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, heres what I'm startign with. I believe its a 45 gallon tank. I've had ALOT of tanks over the years, this size is not one. I like the depth and height it has. Its 24 inches wide, 24 inches tall, and 18 inches deep. Its a "hand me down" tank, and has taken ALOT of work to get it cleaned up. Prior owner must have had stock in the GE silicone corporation, cuz it was everywhere. I wish I'd taken pics of its condition when I got it, but I forgot.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The prior front ventilation was 1" holes with circles of window screen siliconed in. Not my style, but it was functional. That whoel front pane of glass...yeah, thats coming out!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And magically, we progress forward. The upper and lower frame are removed, as is the front pane of glass. Managed to tear my pointer finger open on the upper plastic rim trying to get it off. Wouldnt stop bleeding for an hour. Right in the cuticle too.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

A few more for perusing. I kinda like the frameless look. But, if I was gonna keep it frameless, I'd pull it all apart and re silcone the entire thing. I don't feel like going that route.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The current inhabitants!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

(_shudder_)...Deja vu...Yeah, that thing was a mess. Can't wait to see the transformation. The track is in. Lemme know if you need glass.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> The current inhabitants!


Actually, you can already see how mixing different morphs and species, has affected their behavior. They look so stiff and unnatural.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

So......alot yet to decide on construction here. But alot also already decided. The Viv will have a glass false bottom that is inclined to drain to the front where a pool will be. Glass top I already have will have to double mistking nozzles. I have 6 Benedicta tads that should be outta the water in about 6 weeks or so. I also have a 20 extra high I'm building. My Vanzolinii are (6) are currently in a 10 gallon vert which they cant stay in much longer. Besides those two tanks, also plannign on gettign another 18 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra. I'm thinking.....the Benedicta in the 20 XH tank, I've heard they do well in smaller, concentrated tanks in groups. The Vanzos in the new Exo Terra, and then THIS tank for......?????? Decisions decisions. What would be a great frog for this tank? I'm leaning towards Tincs. BYH's, Citronella's, or Powders, or Azureus. Maybe a good colony of some nice large Costa Rican Auratus? I'm open to ideas.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Actually, you can already see how mixing different morphs and species, has affected their behavior. They look so stiff and unnatural.


I'm thinking of hybridizing the Dendrobatidae plasticus with the Hyla fluffygreen. Might be a nice cross.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

In the next day or two, I gotta take that front pane to get broken down into about four strips. The upper "sash" and the 2 lower pieces for the vent. You can see the style I'll be doign here: Klapp-Terrarium
Its essentially how Protean does theres. You can see the glass false bottom style here: Dendrobatenterrarien


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I do not like bare backgrounds at all. I liek three sided backgrounds, but I think I'm just gonna do the back. If I do decide to do the sides, I'll only do 1/3 to 1/2. Its either a cork background, or the Zoo med Forest tile. The little bit of greatstuff work I've done...I didnt like at all, and the peat mix eventually wears off leaving you ugly bald spots of yellow foam.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks like a cool project. How was pulling out that front glass? I bet is sucked? Any pics on how you did it?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> I do not like bare backgrounds at all. I liek three sided backgrounds, but I think I'm just gonna do the back. If I do decide to do the sides, I'll only do 1/3 to 1/2. Its either a cork background, or the Zoo med Forest tile. The little bit of greatstuff work I've done...I didnt like at all, and the peat mix eventually wears off leaving you ugly bald spots of yellow foam.


If you do background on the sides, don't forget about leaving areas for film canister placement.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Leuk, it was as simple as slipping a razor blade inbetween the glass and just pulling it through gently. Expected to slash my hand open dooing it as I usually do. Took five minutes. Its usually harder than that. Getting the top and bottom frame off was MUCH more of a chore.

Doug, yepp, on the two side walls, I'm intendign to do only about 1/3 to half in a background. My large Exo Terra with the 3 sides of tree fern panels was a PITA to find ways to hang film canisters. I wont be repeating that again. Obviously, this would be a great tank for the Benedicta, I think it may be a little large for optimal breeding though, I've read numerous threads where Mark Pepper said they have great success keeping 4-6 in approximate 20 gallon tanks. So, this will either house the Vanzo's, the Bennies, or some new tincs.......cuz I dont have any big frogs right now.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Alrighty.....the saga continues.....pics to follow in a few mins....


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, heres some pics of the inside lip. This is the one that will contain water in the front "pool". It also acts as an edge that will support some no-see-um scree for air intake in the front You'll see how thats done in some more pics to follow as soon as I get them uploaded in a few minutes


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And heres the outside edge installed. This is the edge that will support the track and sliding doors and screen for air intake. more to come....


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And here is how I did the air vent in the front. Forgot to take pics as I installed it all.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And here is the 90% finished product. Well, 90% of the Euro conversion. All I need to finish it so I can plant it, is to create the sloping glass false bottom that allows water to drain to the front. I havnt gotten the 1/4 inch glass I have cut to dimension for that yet. I'll show pics of how thats done soon. Hopefully in the next few days. Lemme know what you think.


----------



## DutchScum (Jan 11, 2012)

wow what a transformation!

love the going "green" idea of reusing an old tank


----------



## mtndendros (Feb 10, 2012)

Lookin good! Can't wait to see it finished and inhabited.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Love the wallpaper...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL at the wallpaper. Had to move back into the parents house.....still got the kiddie startrek/spacecraft wallpaper in the room..


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And s'more......


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And the best pic. Its a little hard to see the plant variety in there yet, but there quite a bit. Most are small cuttign sright now just a couple inches apiece that cant even really be seen. Here a list of whats in here:

Alocasia 'polly' Amozonica
Aeschynanthus lobbianus
Cryptanthus bivitattus
Anubias afzelii (looks like its dying though, hopefully it comes back)
Philodendron scandens micans
Calathea sp.
African violet
Saxifraga stolonifera
Philodendron gloriosum (this will get too big eventually, but I couldnt resist since I cannot find anthurium warocqueanum
Peperomia pusteolata
Peperomia serpens
Ficus pumilia var. Quercifolia
Paradrymonia sp.
Manuran mystery vine
microsorum musifolium 'crocodyllus'
Anubias nana
selaginella kraussiana


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, this tank has grown in REALLY well over the least 2 months. I moved my breeding group of 6 vanzolinii in here about 2 weeks ago. I did a little film canister snooping just to see if they were liking their tank. I found no less than 6 clutches of eggs, several film cans look like a couple overlapping clutches together. All I would say is WOW! I guess now I'll have to post up a proper pic of the tank huh?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Get on it man.. You're letting me down.. lol


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Bump: thought somebody might like to read this. 4 years later, just replanted it 2 months ago.


----------



## rgraves3614 (Sep 24, 2016)

I just read this! Thank you!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Pics

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

